# Want to see your dogs in print online?



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We're starting the new Havanese Horizons and I'm putting out a call for pictures of your havs. Do any of you have Halloween or Fall pictures you'd like to share? You can send them to me at jashavanese @ gmail but take out the space between the e and the @ (trying to avoid spammers if possible)
If you haven't seen the Havanese Horizons, it's at http://havanese.org/ and click on new issue under scoops and leads. Marj wrote a really nice article for the last issue. If you have something you'd like to see in the HH please feel free to email me with the idea, especially if you'd like to write it. This is for all hav owners, both pet and show. You don't need to be a great writer....we know how to edit


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Let me know if you want to use one...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ooooh! Sophie is a beauty, and the Fall photos are perfect. I especially like the first one.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Those colors are gorgeous!! I also like the first photo of Sophie for HH.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Perugina said:


> Let me know if you want to use one...
> ]


I want to use all of the ones I've gotten!!!! That nasty Arlene does the layout though and SHE decides which to put in....well, ok, we have a little say but she puts it together. LOL I'm having fun teasing Arlene in email right now so that's why you see me call her nasty. I can't wait to see how long it takes her to get here to see that ound:ound:ound:
(Honest, it's just in fun to tease her...she's a neat lady so don't start rumors) LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hey Jan-I sent you a few of my two guys!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan- Is this a publication that is mailed out? I would love to get it. Let me know.
Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, thank you for using that article : http://www.havanese.org/documents/HCAHorizonsVol3Issue2.pdf I never did get a chance to read the last issue. :redface:

I have a couple of photos I'll send you this a.m.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

This is a wonderful work Jan. The layout is beautiful and the articles informative. I think the information is really something most people with dogs of any breed can use.


----------

